# 1st FET



## Guest (Feb 21, 2005)

Hello everyone Carl here.
Havent been on for a while,just had a break from the site for a while after our negative at christmas.Well jane and i are about to start our first Fet. Jane is testing with the ovulation  tests at the moment waiting for the surge then the hospital will call Jane in for transfer, if our embies defrost ok.We have 5 so hopefully some will be fine,cant wait for it to start again i really hope this time it works for us it will mean the world to us if we get our little one.Only time will tell.IllLett you all know how it goes when we start,nothing really happening at the moment.Well how is everone hope you are Doing great and looking after yourselves me and jane are doing fine just want it to start oh well, ill get off know ill let you know any news when we have some all the best to everyone and take care.

Hey catch,How are things going with you?

all the best and good luck

Carl


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2005)

Hello Everyone,
Well i have good news,jane will be having et on friday  we dont know what time yet, the hospital are phoning us tomorrow to let us know. we are really excited we really hope this is our time. i wll let you know more after the hospital ring hope you can all send us loads of positive vibes they really helped us through our first ivf and we really appreciate all your kind words, ill get off now will keep you informed,all the best to everyone.

good luck to you all

carl


----------



## debbiea (Jul 28, 2004)

Carl

Good luck to you and Jane with ET tomorrow.

      

Love Debbie


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

Hello All.
well the hospital phoned us this morning to tell us they were taking our 5 embies out today for defrost.They said they would phone us up later this morning if there was any problems with the defrost.Well they didn`t phone back so, hopefully that means they chilled out out ok  well i hope so.They also said they will phone us tomorrow morning to tell us how the defrosting went and to tell us what time to come in for et.Well after that it will be the dreaded two week wait we really hope it works,

Paula thanks for your reply.How is your tx going hope its going alright and everything is alright.Let us know how its going.

Debbie thanks for reply also it helps us alot ill let you all know how it goes tomorrow

thanks alot and good luck

Carl


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2005)

Hello Paula,
thanks for your messsage.Well we went the hospital yesterday for et.We had 5 embies,3 survived the defrost. they put two back in one was a 2 cell and the other was a 4 cell .the 3rd one they are trying to get to a further stage to try and refreeze it.They will let us know in a few days.Well The et went well apart from they struggled a bit getting the catheter in.jane was bursting with a full bladder and the nurses were trying to make jane laugh,which made jane worse.she thought  she was going to wee herself  .One of the nurses said to jane if you did wee your self the speculum would shoot out hit the nurse on the forehead and you would end up weeing on the nurses lap    very funny.the nurseswere brilliant after et,they let jane stay on the  bed for ages afterwards and explained the doos` and donts of the two week wait.Well Thats were we are now the dreaded 2 wk wait.I really hope this time its our turn.Ill let you know how it going.Hope you downregging is going ok all the best for your baseline on tuesday hope it goes well and you can start your stimming. Jane and I wish you all the best for  tuesday   

thanks again paula

good luck and all the best for tuesday


Carl & Jane


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi Paula,
Thanks for your message, Well jane has a little stomach pain but that must be from the et apart from that everything seems fine  i really hope this works trying to keep positive and hoping everything goes well.Hope your scan goes well and you can start the stims   Let us know how it goes and ill do the same.

all the best and good luck

carl and jane


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

Hello Paula.

Good luck on your scan tomorrow hope everything goes well and you can start the stims let us know how it goes  .

all the best

  Carl & Jane


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

Hiya Paula,

sorry about your delay,at least the downregging has worked.  well were just trying to get through the 2wk wait,jane has been getting a bit of tummy ache and feeling dizzy? dont know what that means as we didnt have any drugs this time.Et was 4 days ago so i dont know if its to early for implantation to start? Its all different this time as this is our fet,so we dont really know what is happening.Well we will keep you informed on what happens,hope everything goes well for you were thinking about you.

All the best and good luck.

Carl & Jane


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi Carl Jayne and Paula,

firstly sorry it took me so long to find this thread, I've been crazy busy this last couple of weeks installing 9 kitchens in 9 days (got another week of mayhem to follow too!) but I'm here now huh!!

Can't believe you're back on the 2ww Carl & Jayne, how quick has the time flown by this year? WOW!! Well, now I've found you you can bank on all the   &   in the world coming your way. Angie and I truly hope that this, your first fet, is the tx that works for you and you'll soon be in the 'family way'. Praying for you!!

Paula... hiya, really sorry to hear you've been put back a while with your treatment, but as Carl says, the downregging's worked and that's always positive! Hope all goes well for you!

Things with us are crazy mad as you can imagine. Not gonna throw all things baby at you on this thread as I know what it's like to be where you are right now and sometimes it just doesn't help. Would love you to know that I felt my young man (yes we found out the sex a couple weeks ago) kick for the first time last night.... better feeling than I ever imagined!! Booked a 4d scan for May so looking forward to that and all else is going well (apart from Angie's hormones which are absolutely all over the place! ah well..... that doesn't change from the tx then does it   ).

Looking forward to hearing from you..... what's your test date Carl? Let me know so I can diarize it.

Take care,

Catch


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2005)

Hey Catch,
Nice hearing from you its been a while.The year is flying by bud.looks like you will be fed up of kitchens soon   hey mate at least you will have your young man to help you in a few years. i bet you was buzzing when you felt the kick, i would of been. im pleased for you and ange that everything seems ok.Well mate our test date is friday,we really hope this time is our turn,after all the pain jane has been through the last time.Jane has been having af type cramps on and off ever since et and feeling sick,she says she normally gets these feelings when she is due,but she has been feeling dizzy alot and she says she never gets dizzy when she is due so we dont know what to think? Its stange this time with it being fet, as jane hasnt had any drugs so we cant put the cramps and aches and pains down to that.We feel really positive this time jane says she feels different this  time, fingers crossed it will work.Like i said we test the 18th so not long to go, really nervous but being  thats the only thing we can be.Its Janes birthday today and we hope we get a belated present on friday,to use a well known saying that would be the icing on the cake  ill let you know bud when we have some news. Good luck to you both in may on your scan that should be amazing tet us know how it goes mate.Well mate best get back on the 2wk wait ride when its  finished ill let you know.Keep sending all the dust and vibes mate really appreciate them.

spk to you soon bud

all the best 

Carl & Jane


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi Peeps....

Paula.... going far too quickly for us, and yet not fast enough if you know what I mean? Still planning on Crannage but will depend on work now, I never know where I am, for example this week I should have had 4 more kitchens at one of my regular sites but found out Friday they're not being delivered until Friday coming. Great that I get 2 or 3 days off this week, but messes up the following weeks work which now has 8 kitchens booked. Hence I sometimes will have to pull in weekends to meet sign off deadlines, just hoping that doesn't happen around April 1st! Any news yet on the tx date?

Carl... sounds like you're in a much more positive mood than in December and that really is a great thing. I truly hope that this is the one for you this time my friend. It's really hard to see friends you've made going through the pains we've all felt and it's such a wonderful feeling when it works for them. As always mate there's truck loads of   &   and an extra special prayer for you and Jane this week. Will be thinking of you on Friday and looking forward to seeing that   banner being posted in here. 
Can't wait till I've got my own little apprentice kitchen fitter, but then, I hope to not be doing this for more than a couple more months as I'm working on a project which will keep me working from home perminently!!! (God that would be so good!)

As always...

Catch


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi Paula,
thanks for your message only 4 days to go really on edge now,we just want this to be our turn  hope everything goes well for you let us  know how you get on.  . Jane says thanks for the birthday wishes. hope your omen comes through for you   all the best

Carl & Jane
  


Hey Catch thanks for your message,ill let you know how we get on. Hope ange is doing ok? Like  paula says when will we find out about this scret  project  all the best mate

Carl Jane


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi Peeps,

Firstly... I love your omen Pauls. Truly hopes this is the one for you and that New Years Eve has an extra special reason to celebrate 2005!!!!
As Carl says keep us posted on your progress.
Sorry Jane, failed to pick up it was your birthday and send belated congrats.... so here they are...... 

Angie's doing great, we just went and found a decent outfit for her to wear to a meal we're going to on Saturday (at last - after trawling around Meadowhall with no luck all day Saturday!!). She's really growing now (see piccie I posted in 2nd tri board!) and glowing too! (Just cost me £10 for some stretch mark preventing oil though so watch out for that one Carl!!)

No big secret on the new project really........... but I'm not gonna tell you just yet!!!          

Just want to get myself up and running before I let the cat out of the bag... we're a superstitious lot here in Derbyshire!!  

Anyhoo..... speak to you later in the week.... hang on in there Carl & Jane, not long to hold out now!!

        

As always...

Catch


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

Hello Everyone,
Well its a  for us again,really thought it was going to work really p****d off now.Jane and I our going to have a break now till around August give janes body and our minds a break from ivf for a while.
I woould like thank you for all good wishes and kind messages they have really helped us. i thought  i was going to put a BFP on this thread,but wasnt to be. we will be back stonger than ever.
Good luck to you all and hope everything goes well

thanks once again for all your kind words.


Carl and Jane


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Dear Carl & Jane

I'm so sorry to hear your news this morning, with all our best wishes to you both.

Amanda x


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Carl & Jane,

Words can't say what we feel for you, we're so so sorry to hear this. 

You know where we are if you need to talk.

Catch & Angie

xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello Everyone,
Thanks so much for your messages they have made me feel alot better,
I was really gutted it did not work. Like i said were going to have a little break from it all,and then come back strong for our next try. Jane needs to have a break from the treatment and our heads need a break.so were going to have a few months off we will still keep coming on ff to speak to everyone as you have all been here for us and we really appreciate all what you have  said to help us through. so good luck to everyone and all the best

Thanks everyone

Carl & Jane


----------



## lisa n (Mar 16, 2005)

Hello ladies 

Life can be so cruel and unfair this has certainly been a bumpy ride for are 1st time at IVF. its been a long time since we started are 1st cycle back in Feb only to suffer a set back with OHSS after EC and having to freeze are embryos to use at a later date   .... and now having a negative makes me soooo sad , angry ,frustrated that my BODY has failed me we cant even have another go at FET as all are embryos didn't survive the thaw except the 2 little darlings we had on board and i couldn't keep them .... what i think is the cruelset thing of all is   has not showed up at all in the 2ww and still get a   ...but I'm not given up theres allways a next time and maybe it will be the right time 

very sad Lisa n x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

lisa i just wanted to say, i'm soooo sorry sweetie & sends lots of    your way

pam xx


----------



## charli brown (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi,

I'm new to this board, but have been lurking and reading other peoples posts over the past year or so.

My dh is 49 and I'm 33.  My husband has a very low count and we've been ttc for about 3.5 years now and had our first unsuccessful ICSI treatment in May/June '05.  All went well and all 8 embies fertilized but they just didn't hang around unfortunately.  We have 3 frozen embies waiting and we're having a natural FET in my September cycle.

I've read lots on this subject, but wondered if anyone had any advice on how to make it as successful as possible.  I've heard that taking a childs dose of aspirin helps the embies embed easier, but not sure how far in advance I should take it.  I've also heard that acupuncture helps, I really believe in this but wondered if anyone had any recommendations of particular people who specialise in this area of fertility - I'm in the Buckinghamshire/Bedfordshire area.

Many thanks,
charli brown


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Charli Brown

I'm an acupuncturist and have been treating fertility patients, including patients undergoing IVF etc for several years. I'm also in the middle of my first IVF, with an FET planned for oct/nov. So, just wanted to give you some info on the subject of IVF and acupuncture:

Acupuncturists who specialise in fertility are few and far between; however, any acpuncturist you have treatment with will do all the things that are important when trying to make a baby: increase blood flow to the uterus, nourish the blood and the energy responsible for reproductive health (the kidney energy in fact!). Acupuncture will also help with relaxation and general well being, as well as with specific symptoms you might experience during any part of the cycle: tiredness, headaches, mood swings etc etc.

It would be good to try to see somebody who works close to wherever you are being treated, as a German study has shown a significant percentage increase in clinical pregnancies following IVF if acupuncture treatment is given immediately before and immediately after ET. If my patients have their ET at 8am, they see me at 7am and immediately after ET. My clinic is only 10mins away from the IVF clinic in our area, so this makes treating in this way very straightforward.

Please find below two links - one is for the British Acupuncture Council - the best way to finid a properly trained and registered practitioner - and the other should take you to the German study I mentioned.

http://www.acupuncture.org.uk/

http://www.naturalgynae.com/nav6_fact18.html

For lots of general advice on giving yourself the best chance of IVF working I would recommend Zita West's book "Fertility and Conception". She's a midwife and acupuncturist so has a really good balance between "normal" and complementary medicines.

Hope this helps.
Love and  to you
Cecilie x


----------



## charli brown (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Cecilie,

Many thanks for your reply, it's really a great help.  I hadn't heard about doing acupuncture that close to the ET.  I've now found one which is closeby so I'm going to get in touch and find out more and try it.  I did use it to stop smoking 4 years ago and it worked, I do believe in this type of thing and I will try anything.  However, I do get worried about getting my hopes up - 3 years ttc and nothing and a failed ICSI makes you feel like it will never happen.

Anyway, I feel a little more positive about using the acupuncture now so will definitely give it a go.

Good luck with your ET in Oct/Nov - I wish you all the best.

Take care,
Charli brown


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

hi Charlie Brown,

I have had 1 cycle of icsi in which  I took asprin and had acupunture, I did get a positive but unfortunately it failed a week later.

I then had natural fet in February and did nothing this time, I had 3 embryos the same as you  and they all survived the defrost I am now currently 32 weeks pregnant from this.  Hope this gives you some positive hope on natural fet.

regards

Lisa


----------



## lou be (Aug 12, 2004)

Lisa

As u did natural FET and got a BFP can I ask u when u noticed any symptoms?  I am currently half way thru 2WW and feeling totally normal apart from having a cold!!! When I had my ICSI I think I had some twinges of sorts but that was mainly due to drugs I think and whole process but this time nothing!  It may be too early to tell but since you have been thru it and it worked wondered if you could offer any advice, although I know everyone is different

thanks
Lou


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

Hi Lou,

Didn,t get really any symptoms until about day 10 the day my af was due, I had some stomach cramping and the worst ever pmt I was totally convinced that it had,nt worked.

Keep positive.

Love Lisa


----------



## charli brown (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks so much for your supportive post Lisa - it's silly I know but it brought tears to my eyes, I think I fib to myself about how much I want this so as to make sure I don't get too upset when it doesn't happen.  I'm so pleased that all is going well with your pregnancy, it's wonderful to hear that it does work!

I think I may try the acupuncture but may hold off on the aspirin as I feel that any kind of drugs in the system can't be great.  Still, who knows eh - it's a weird game this ttc.

Good luck with everything anyway and thanks again.

charli brown


----------



## Ju29 (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi

I had FET yesterday (2 Grade One ) on a non medicated cycle.  I have previously had 1 IVF attempt and these are 2 of the 7 that were frozen from February. They thawed 5 but only 2 survived, but at least they are grade 1's which is fab.

My question is there anything I can do to give this 2ww my best shot.  I beat myself up earlier in the year and worried I did someting wrong so I wondered if anyone has any tips that worked for them.  I have heard that you should refrain from baths and just have showers.

Any advise would be great.

Good luck and fingers crossed for everyone

Love

Julie


----------



## Bev xxx (Aug 31, 2004)

Hiya 

I had my first ivf cycle last september and have a bath everyday.  I gave birth to a beautiful little girl in may. so I think you are ok to have a bath.

good luck 

bev
xx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Julie

Zita West recommends no hot baths - not necessarily skipping baths altogether. She's got loads of advice about 2ww and all other aspects of fertlity - well worth getting her book.

Good luck!
Cecilie x


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Julie, I am on day 11 of my 2WW, but don't have my test while next thursday!!  I have tried on my previous 2WW not doing anything, doing normal things, don't think it makes that much difference honey, just luck I think !

Good Luck x


----------



## Ju29 (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi

Thanks for your messages.  I won't worry or feel guilty about having a bath now.  Have sent off for Zita West's book and it should be here in next couple of days.

My sister is pregnant (honeymoon baby) after getting married in July ( How annoying is that but I am pleased for her - at least I will have a niece or nephew to spoil) and did a 6000ft paraglide not knowing she was pregnant, so I suppose I am probably worrying too much.

Meggie good luck with testing fingers crossed  

Love

Julie 

x


----------



## eri (Sep 13, 2005)

I am waiting for my 21 day from my period  so that I can start the drugs for FET.  How long from day 21 till you have the frosties put in?
I was under the impression that it is quicker than ICSI?

I appreciate all and any feedback.
Thanks
ERI x x


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi eri,

I too am doing FET, this time. Mine is a medicated cycle, so i am not sure of the answer to your question, sorry....  

I started injecting on day 21 of my cycle after bringing my period on with provera, i have been injecting buserlin since sept 15th and have my baseline scan on October 5th.....  It feels like a long wait.

I am not sure of the details after this but hope to get news from my clinic when i have my first scan  

I have had 2 failed attempts at ivf and it has to be said could be my mood i know but i am finding this TX a long haul   But sadly i am getting lots of side affects  

Hope fully one of the girls who has more idea than me will post a reply soon to help you with your question  

Loads of love and best of luck Donna xx xx xx


----------



## eri (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Donna,
Sorry to hear you have had 2 failed attempts.  I had ICSI and it worked but sadly M/C. I was looking forward to FET if you know what I mean, I thought it would be alot quicker but was told yesterday that on day 21 it takes another 4 weeks till the FET, so I am just waiting. I am also having medicated FET although my Periods are deed on every month to the day, What hospital are you under?

Thanks for your kind words and wish you all the luck and please let me know how you get on.

3rd time lucky?

Love ERI x x


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Eri  

I think it varies between clinics and according to length of cycle, but this is what my clinic is doing with my medicated cycle:

Buserilin for 2 to 2 and a half weeks starting day 21. Then HRT for another 17 days or so after that. Then FET. So in other words, the treatment will take around 5-6 weeks from day 21. I'm only on day 5 so day 21 feels like years away!!!

Good luck!
Cecilie x


----------



## Joyce (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi

I am almost towards the end of my FET cycle.  I had to wait 21 days after AF, on day 21 started sniffing Buserlin once, four times a day until AF arrived (10 days later), then reduced sniffing to once, twice per day and started taking oestradiol tablets one, three times a day, went for my scan on day 14 of taking the oestradiol tabs (which was yesterday) and my womb lining is nice and thick so I am having the ET on Thursday, so in all I have been on the meds for just over 4 weeks.  

Hope this helps and good luck to you all.


Joyce


----------



## eri (Sep 13, 2005)

To Joyce,

Good luck for Thursday, So After the 21 days it is about 1 month till you have the ET. Than the dreaded 2ww!! 

ERI x x x


----------



## WendyC (Apr 27, 2003)

Good Luck Joyce, my fet is on Monday, I am nervous and worried about the defrost.  Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi girls,

I am having my baseline scan today at 11 am   so am hoping to find out how much longer it will be till i get to et..........     This TX just seems so very long to me and to be honest really getting me down!! Just hope i get some good news and info today at the scan appointment..  

Will come on later and let you know how it went.....

Much love and baby dust to you all Donna xx xx xx xx


----------



## eri (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I had my FET done yesterday and out of 4 frosties had 2 that were to be used , 1st -  7 cell and the 2nd -  6 cell.
I was relaxed all day and when I got home I all of a sudden got in a really worked up state and starting arguing with my DP I was like a woman possessed, I am now worried that my little embroyos will have felt the stress?  (I was really fuming)
I have stopped smoking and drinking and I am on the fertility drugs and he wonders why I some times am like the devil! 

Any advice would be appreciated.

ERI xx xx


----------



## Nikita4 (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi there Eri

My name is Niki and I had embryo transfer yesterday 13th November.  

I just thought I'd try and calm your nerves but I must say that I am no expert on this but I personally believe that you being stressed the day after your transfer will not effect your little embies at all as at that stage they are just floating around in your cervix so it will make no odds as to how you were feeling and I have read that in one survey that was done that being stressed during IVF treatments has no effect on the outcome at all (which is just aswell !!!!)

My belief is  that basically it is all down to the chemistry of the embryos and whether they are chromosomally normal to carry on and become a pregnancy, afterall how do Heroin addicts get pregnant, it is certainly  not because they are leading the most healthiest lifestyle?  I think its just the fact that as we have to pay for this natural process to happen, we beat ourselves up about anything as we are trying to do our best to make it work and become completely obssessed over things that I am sure will just not effect the outcome!

I really sympathise with you on the smoking  as I have always been a smoker and I cut down to two small rollies a day for the past 6 months so that as soon as I started the treatment I would stop which I have done (although still crave them during this testing 2ww time!).  I must say it was nice to hear of someone smoking on this website as nobody will talk about it!

Anyway i hope my ramblings have made some sense - I am probably just sat hear writing this to help myself by tyring to convince myself that whatever will be will be and all we can do is our best.  Good luck and it would be nice to hear from you.

Niki


----------



## Bevitt (Jul 18, 2004)

Eri,

i totally understand your concerns and really none of us know what does or doesn't affect your chances of success all i can tell you is that a few days after my fet last year i ran through town in the rain carrying loads of heavy bags of xmas shopping so convinced was i that it hadn't worked! of course as soon as i got my +ve i was so careful about everything i did. 

good luck and remember the fact that the embies have survived the freeze thaw process itself means they've already proven themselves to be good quality, a 7 & a 6 cell sounds great both of mine where only 2 cell.


----------



## eri (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Niki,

Thank you soo much for the kind and encouring words.  What you say makes loads of sense.  
Was yours a FET, how are you feeling? I have been taking flower remedy (Zita West) and it's been brilliant apart from the other day but I think that's the drugs and withdrawl from cigs just gets on top from time to time.  Just to let you  know on this site they do have a smoking section if you need any moral support, but what I keep saying to myself is I have to give these embies the best start in life and I would never forgive myself if I had a cig the guilt would do me in. 
Let me know how you are as we've got a little while to go.

Once again Thank you.

Iif you need me I am only a keyboard away.

Good luck
ERI x x x x x


----------



## eri (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Bevitt,

Well congratulations.

Thank you for the encouragement at a time like this it is truly appreciated.

How many attempts did you go through?

ERi x x x


----------



## Bevitt (Jul 18, 2004)

eri, we were really lucky, it was the first time that we actually got to transfer that it worked. the first cycle was cancelled before ET becuase the embies had degenerated on thaw. it just goes to show that the ones that make it through the freeze thaw process are the best quality.


----------



## Nikita4 (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi there Eri,

How's it going!?  Thank you for writing back to me and I am glad that I was able to help you.

I just wondered when you are testing? - I test on the 25th november so I am only on day 6 which is I believe around the time that the embryos could start to emplant (around 6-10 days after transfer) and now its my time to worry as my dog left her toy on the stairs and I nearly went flying so now panicking that if the embies were nestling somewhere that they have now been dislodged!!  God I can't stand this 2ww it is worse than all the treatment itself.

I'm sorry to sound silly but not sure what the F stands for in FET?  

Anyway just thought I'd give you a bit of history on myself , I am 33 years old and that this will be my fourth attempt at ICSI and all previous cycles have been BFN's!  Soo I am praying that perhaps my luck will change and I may get the best xmas present ever!!

I am off work all this week and I must say that for some people they would find this difficult and would rather keep their minds occupied at work during 2ww, I however, am loving NOT being at work and am catching up on books and Crap telly for once!!!

It would be really nice to hear from you again as we are both waiting for our pregnancy tests and is nice to talk to someone during this hellish time!

thanks for the smoking site - I think i may have a little browse!  I haven't had one and like you would not even dream risking having one but I can tell you something if I get a negative result AGAIN I just know I will be out with the girls that night and probably end up having 100's of **** and drinks and as I have done before will wake up feeling completely hungover and miserable! OH GOD I WANT IT TO WORK SOOO BADLY!

I must say this time i have been a complete angel and can say hands on heart that I haven't been drunk for 5 months, smoked two rollies a day, ate organic food, taking Zita West vitamins, reflexology, acupuncture I have seriously thrown the whole book at this cycle so if it fails for me AGAIN at least i can walk away knowing that I have done absolutely everything this time!

My main difficulty is staying positive after the last failures - but I am sure that my thinking is going to have no output on the outcome is it?

PS :  cell 6 and Cell 7 embies are great!!!  Mine were only Cell 4 and cell 5 on day 3 transfer and don't think that this is too great but not sure what they should be on day 3 - I think it is between cell 5 - 8? 
Anyway
Hope to hear from you soon. Luv niki x


----------



## Nikita4 (Aug 18, 2005)

PS: just guessed that F is for frozen!!!


----------



## eri (Sep 13, 2005)

To Nikita,

Thanks for getting back it's so nice that people take there time out to give advice.

Like you I am 33 (got at least 2 things in common) I had ICSI 1st time got BFP but lost it, although devastated I no I did everything possible, I gave up smoking and achol, I rested I tried not to get stressed.
2nd time around had FET (your right Frozen Embryo Transfer) doing what I did before as well as deep breathing and visualization like Zita West says.  Feeling very calm in fact that worries me (flower remedy hopefully).  Sorry you asked me my test date it is 23rd Nov I am not going to my hospital I am going locally.  

I have read a lot of girls do early tests but I scared!
Will you do an early test?

Actually I have a question?

When is your actual AF due? (menstrual cycle) Mines due from sunday to the day of the test!
I am wondering wether you would bleed if it hasn't worked?
Does anyone no the answer!

It will be lovely to keep in touch, I wish you all the luck in the world.
Take care and write soon

PS Are you getting any stomach aches?

Eri x x x x


----------



## Nikita4 (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi Eri

I'm really sorry to hear the outcome on your first ICSI cycle - that must have been horrible - but at least you can be reassured that you KNOW that you CAN fall pregnant!!!!

So you are testing this wednesday and I am testing on the friday which means we are both half way through now!

Like you I also went to Zita West and had a visualisation session - although I must admit I haven't really meditated like I was advised too but I do seem to be a lot more relaxed this time around!

I have been getting really bad period pains every morning and late evening since Day 6 and this happened to me on my last three failed ICSI  so have been panicking a bit but I have been reading a lot on this website under the 2ww section and I believe that you can get the same period pains and still test BFP+ - WELL I AM HOLDING OUT ON THAT cause otherwise with these pains I'm getting, my period feels like it is definately on the way.  Do you remember getting period pains on your last treatment when you got a BFP?

My last period was on the 28th October so is due around the time of my test date but I believe that some of the drugs you take during this wait can prevent your period from starting...

Have you had any spotting at all cause that can be a good sign for emplanting!!! - but I don't think you always get spotting though do you?- I hope not cause I haven;'t had anything, just big bad period pains!    OOOH I don't know so much worrying and waiting!! its unbearable!!

coinicidence that we are both 33 years old!!

Please let me know how you have been feeling!!  look forward to hearing from you. luv niki x


----------



## eri (Sep 13, 2005)

Morning,

Feeling nervous keep having very vivid dreams every night waking up feeling sick and nervous.

On my first attempt I had bad pains would wake up every morning with my stomach in knots would phone the hospital asking if I would be harming the precious ones and would be told it's the bum drug that causes these stomach pains, this time round I have only suffered abit with stomach aches.

I have had no spotting thank god and I didn't last time until after the BFP and than it was bad news, but I check myself every 10 mins and it's driving me mad.
My AF is due from Sun - Wed so I pray I see no sign of anything in the knicker area.

You must remember everyone is different some people get spotting and get BFP some people get early signs like tender breasts I don't have that either.

I am more nervous this time round on testing than before and have decided to test the same morning as the hospital do my test so that if it's bad I won't break down and cry in-front of them and if it's good I won't be so nervous.

Let me know how you are doing but when your laying down visualise the precious ones all wrapped up in bed in your stomach all nice and warn. (Yes I am mad)

Keep Calm and wishing you a free stress time until the testing.

Love 
ERI x x x


----------



## Nikita4 (Aug 18, 2005)

Hiya

Well had a bit of a tearful session this morning - was just feeling like I was trapped in the house going mad!  I don't feel like going out and doing too much but these four walls are starting to drive me mad and DH has gone off now for the day to play footie and go out with the lads and I had a strike of jealousy that he can just carry on as normal (which i'm sure in reality he isn't) but just feels like it sometimes!  Anyway popped round to friends house and I am feeling a lot better now! 

Its silly isn't it, through your past experience you are desperate not to see blood and I am hoping to see blood to give me a sign that they have emplanted, but now I know that you don't always have bleeding when they have emplanted I can calm down a bit.

Well i am just off now to spend the afternoon selling some of my clothes on e-bay to take my mind of stuff and i have just made a lovely homemade veggie soup which i am going to have - NICE AND HEALTHY!!!!!!

That is a good idea to do a pregnancy test on the day of the test so as to prepare you!  ~I think I will do the same!  I am going to London for my test and DH and I are going straight to the Indian Embassy to queue up to get a visa whilst we wait for the result so if the news is bad we are going away on holiday to Goa for a couple of weeks to recover!

Please keep in touch, it is really nice to have someone to talk to!!!  Keep up the knicker watch and take care and most of all GOOD LUCK!!!!!! luv niki xx  PS: will do you visualisation technique!!! 
PPS:  I know what you mean about the dreams I am having loads of funny baby dreams at the moment! 
OH WELL HANG ON IN THERE - not much longer!!!! byeee


----------



## eri (Sep 13, 2005)

Well morning again,
It's normal I think to be abit jealous of DH going about there business as normal although I do think they handle it different from us.

The drugs and hormones can make you cry and throw every thing out of portion.  Please don,t worry about not bleeding I promise you I didn't, and I really am hoping that I don't in fact I don't want to see any blood till 9 months time I pray god.

So will you go away if BFP, the weather will be lovely, we are thinking of Egypt for New Year regardless of outcome.  I am also fed up of looking at the four walls, I went food shopping with DH yesterday and than went to lunch with friends felt tired when I got home as I have not done anything all week (Lazy Cow), we are having the bathroom ripped out and redone so I have also been making Tea after Tea.

Have a lovely week end a day nearer to testing, this time next week we will no the answer.

Take loads of care
Your friend
ERI x x


----------



## Nikita4 (Aug 18, 2005)

HI Eri

Thanks for the reassurance!

Well I am off to work in a minute after having had a week off - so hopefully it will make the day go quickly although not sure as i haven't got the most riveting of jobs!!! nevermind! 

I can't believe you have only two more days till you test!! - how have you been feeling?  God I just can't wait to know one way or the other and move on!

Is this your second 2ww or have you done it more times?  This will be my fourth - NIGHTMARE!

I am still getting period pains in the morning but they seem to go during the day - but know I can't read into anything!! but no bleeding  yet!!  I just wish I could get a sign that was different from my last three failures - although I have been getting a funny metallic taste in my mouth?

I think if a miracle happens and I get a BFP I don't think I will risk travelling too far - definately not India anyway!!!! - I don't think my husband would let me fly for too long anyway although I know there is no probelm wtih flying between 3 - 6 months I think!  Maybe we might go somewhere in March like Cyprus or somewhere that is going to be slightly warmer than here!!  I haven't been away for a year and am desperate for a break!!!

Anyway best get on and back to work!!  Keep in touch!  When are you doing your pregnancy test?

Luv Niki xx


----------



## eri (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks for your reply,

I hope you have a good day at work, sometimes it can help by having other things on your mind, what job do you do?

A metallic taste is a good sign, I have no metallic taste or tender boobs the only thing I have is a windy tummy and constantly feel sickly don't want to be sick but that feeling. The answer to your question is I am very nervous about doing a test, I am going to do a home test at about 8.00am wed morning and than my blood test is at 9.20am. (I have not shared that info with DH) This is my 2nd 2ww and found the 1st time was by far the worse. This time round I have only told my mum and sister as last time every ones pity made it even harder and I am a person who deals with things on my own.

Well lets hope and prey (Iam not even religious but at a time like this I can understand how people prey) by the weekend you and I will be celebrating with WATER only (NO cigs) and our new life begins.

Look forward to speaking soon,
rest up
Luv ERI x x x


----------



## Nikita4 (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi there
Well I am feeling really really despondent tonight as am sooo sure that my AF is on its way! - the pains are really strong now and I have worked out that my period is due on wednesday - Unfortunately I just have a bad feeling about this now! - its going the same way as all the others!! DOH!! ITS NOT FAIR!!!!!!  Soo I am really not holding out now!  I know people say you get pains but this is all too similar to my past failures and why would the pains be getting stronger now on Day 11 when all the emplantation part should have taken place!!

Oh dear I'm in a bit of pickle!!  Well i know that what will be will be and there is absolutely nothing I can do to change and just want to know now and move on with life!  I am definately thinking about that holiday now!

Work today was a nightmare - I was the only one in the office and doing a really boring job so the clock practically stopped!!!!!  mmmm sorry not feeling too positive tonite!  I work for the council in the Electoral Services Dept so you can see what i mean when I said it wasn't riveting stuff!!!

Where did you have your ICSI treatment by the way?  I had mine at the ARGC in London.

Anyway i sooo hope that you have better news on wednesday and I wish you soooooo much luck and yes I reckon its time for me to pray as I need a miracle!! and I will pray for you too!!!!   

I think I am going to test the morning of the day of my preg test aswell as that three hours wait is a killer!!!!

Eri I wish you alll the luck in the world and will be thinking of you on wednesday - please let me know how you get on!!!

    With love and good luck wishes Niki x


----------



## eri (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh Niki,
The two of us didn't have a good day, it must be because our brains are overloading!

Well maybe this will make you laugh (Yesterday)

Lost house phone looked every where. 
Burnt dinner and while scooping out the burn bits 
set light to the kitchen roll on the side (flames)
Found house phone in black bin outside (in garden)
Went to bed and couldn't remember if I had taken my last tablet of the eve, my DH couldn't believe I couldn't remeber, so I took another one.
I feel like I am losing it big time.

Don't worry about pains it's the rectum caps they give you bad stomach cramps, I had some yesterday but |I think it was because I had gone from resting all week to running around yesterday having lunch doing a bit of shopping.
Your right there is nothing we can do to change that outcome " WHAT IS MEANT TO BE WILL BE"
i AM DREADING TOMORROW, I just don't no how I feel, but I no I will be like every one else if it's a neg DEVASTED, but I am going to try and be + and brainwash myself that I am as Zita says the brain is very POWERFUL!

Keep your chin up and of course I will let you know

Love and Hugs

ERI x x x  
PS I have been going to CRM London?


----------



## eri (Sep 13, 2005)

Niki,

You must read the story about "Never Give Up Hope" in this section that will cheer you up.
It cheered me up and gave me New Hope,

ERI x x x


----------



## Nikita4 (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi there Eri

Well thank god for one of us the wait is nearly over!!!! 

Sounds like you had a right funny day yesterday!! – I am a lot calmer today anyway  -and thanks for that article to read - your right - u just don't know until you take that test so I am now back to positive ENERGY thinking and even work is more bearable than yesterday!  I have only had one AF like pain today so there is still hope! 

Whereabouts in London is your clinic - I haven't heard of it?  Its just that I’m perhaps thinking about changing to The Lister in London if this cycle doesn’t work - but that is a lot further away from where I live.  Anyway less of that talk already!!!

Another question – what pregnancy test are you going to take!?

God wouldn’t it be fantastic if we both get pregnant and then we can be buddies all the way through our pregnancy!  

Please please let me know your results and I pray they are BFP for you!!!!!!

I like you have only told two other people and they are not my closest friends so it has been quite tricky for me– I just couldn’t bear all the sympathy again if I fail again so I have had to lie to them through my teeth and say that I am still waiting to start a treatment and that my FSH levels aren’t right to start and that is why I have permanentely got this angelic halo stuck over my head which never goes out drinking or smoking anymore – I suppose if a miracle happens and I get a BFP this pretence is going to have to continue for 3 months!!
Anyway good luck and I will be thinking of you tomorrow!!!
Lots of love niki x


----------



## eri (Sep 13, 2005)

Well I am glad that your positive and that you have had a good day.
CRM is Park Lorne, Regents Park, I was referred there by Holly House in Buckhursthill.  Are you having ICSI or IVF?

I got clear Blue, but I mentioned to my sister and she told me no to jinx it so now I am thinking to wait and see.  I am so so nervous.  I will let you know, and yes it would be wonderful if we were both pregnant and go through our pregnancy together. This time tomorrow I will no and you will be even nearer to your test.

Where abouts in the country do you live, I am Essex but I am not an Essex bird I was born in Islington.  
I am testing at 9.20am and I have told my DH it is at 12 my sister thinks I have totally lost the plot, and has offered to come but I want to go on my own!  SO if it is good news I will pick DH up from work and go for lunch instead and tell him the good news but if its bad I have not thought what I will do? Since wanting a baby I have always thought how I would tell my DH but when it does not come naturally and you have to really work at it it would be nice to make it a very special moment. (Do you think I'v lost the plot I won't be offended.)

Have a lovely eve and I will report back tomorrow .

Keep your chin up.

Have you had a show yet?  

Ps Why do you have to wait 3 hours for your result??

Love ERI x x x


----------



## Nikita4 (Aug 18, 2005)

Hiya
No I don't think you've lost the plot - I just hope to god that you can have a fantastic lunch tomorrow with your DH!  Well you will soon know either way and this horrendous waiting will be over!

I have been doing ICSI as my DH has Obstructive Azzospermia and we have been going to ARGC in London which I believe is one of the most expensive clinics in the country but is renound for coming up with the goods - it just seems that I have slipped through the net!!!!  So anyway i may well get some more info from you about your clinic as we just cannot afford to go to this clinic again - I reckon I could actually get two treatments for the price of one in other clinics - each ICSI at ARGC with drugs, blood tests etc has cost nearly up to £7,000!!!  AAARGH!!

I live in Aylesbury so it takes me an hour to get to london on the train.  I have to go to the clinic for the pregnancy blood test and it takes them a couple of hours to come back with the results!!  I think I will take a test for my own sanity in the morning as can't stand that waiting around and at least we will know whether it is worthwhile heading to the Indian Embassy!!

OH ERI -  GOOD LUCK and hope to hear from you with the best news ever very soon!  Luv niki


----------



## eri (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Niki,
It's a big Fat Negative .!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think deep down I must of known because on the way to the test I couln't stop crying, and the nurse was being nice but I just could not control my tears. I feel totally empty and there are work man in the house so I having to try and hide my tears and red eyes.

Well there is always another chance although I don't feel like doing anything except curling into a ball.

I am so sorry that I have to share this news with you as Your big day is tomorrow, but I really really hope that you get BFP you have been through this so many times and although we have not met I feel like I know you.

Please let me know your results, I will prey for you and will be thinking of you.

Love ERI x x x


----------



## Nikita4 (Aug 18, 2005)

Oh Eri

I am sooo sad for you - I could cry!  What a nightmare this all is - it is just soo unfair!  
Words cannot express my sympathy for you!  

Well my test is on friday so I will probably be drowning my sorrows with you soon!!,  as I am not exactly confident as I am now getting very sharp period pains now just the same as in all my other BFN's - I can't tell you how tempted I was to walk intp Boots today and buy a test to get it all over and done with!!!

Please keep in touch  though- you know it would be really nice to meet up and drown our sorrows together

Remember though we must never give up!! - I know you won't much feel like hearing this at the moment as you are grieving, but in time you will get strong again and pick yourself up to have another go and it will work for us one time!! 

Am thinking of you and will let you know my results on friday. . 
All my love Niki x  PS: It has been really nice to have you as a friend during this 2ww and I hope that we can stay in touch in the future! Afterall - if there is anything nice that we can get out of this horrible situation we are in, it would be lovely to have found a good friendship!  TAKE CARE and go and have a nice big glass of wine!! you deserve it!  xxxxxxxx


----------



## eri (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Niki,

Sorry I thought your test was today, I am grateful for your friendship and I also believe out of something bad comes something good.  You must not give up hope you could be pregnant and I really hope you are.

Yesterday was a very Dark day , back to smoking and had a whole bottle of wine to myself felt totally crap drinking it but I was being rebelious.  
I hope that you won't be drowning your sorrows but celebrating.

I will stay intouch with you regardless of your outcome.(Hopefully a good one)

I am going to try and enjoy christmas and start again in the new year.

Take care and look forward to hearing from you soon.

Your Friend

Love ERI x x x


----------



## Nikita4 (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi Eri
I've noticed that you are on line aswell!

I don't blame you for having that bottle of wine - I will be doing exactly the same tomorrow if it fails - along with smoking no doubt!  - I'm afraid I am not holding out too much hope either - still getting these period pains and just feel that the drugs I'm taking are preventing me from starting my AF.

Well not much longer now heh! - I am off to Boots before I go into work today and I am going to take the test tomorrow morning before we head off to london.  My DH has got the day off aswell so at least we will be together.... 

You know I am that certain its not going to work I have been buying a load of holiday clothes to wear off ebay for when we go!!! 

OH GOD HURRY UP TODAY!!!!!

I will let you know when I get the results!  

I hope that it will get easier for you - it just takes time - give yourself a nice christmas and go out and enjoy yourself - remember - the times that we are not doing IVF we should really really make the most of it and try and remember that we must carry on with our lives - THIS SHOULDN'T TAKE US OVER - we only get one life and it just doesn't seem fair for IVF to take it away completely!!  I think that if it fails for me this time then I am going to do another treatment for the last time in the summer next year and then that will be it for me - I am going to move on!

What are you plans for next year?

Anway I will text you here tomorrow and let you know!!  fingers crossed !  

Look after yourself and try and be positive - I know its early days but it WILL get easier and try and look at what you have got - a good relationship with your DH.  all my love nikix


----------



## Nikita4 (Aug 18, 2005)

PS:  Guess what  I did this morning - smashed a mirror!! - now there's a good sign heh!!!!


----------



## eri (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh NIki,
Wishing you loadsa luck  Fingers X

I am sure it will happen this time for you. x x x 

You are so right I should not be letting this rule my life!!

Wishing you    

Lots of love your friend ERI x x x


----------



## Nikita4 (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi Eri

Well I wish I had better news for you but it was a big fat negative AGAIN   for me so there we go !!! 

So I will be out tonite and yes I have already smoked about 5 ****!!  

Anyway thank god I am happy with my life  in other aspects and will have to make the most of all the things that I can do without children and make sure that I see more of my little nephew Jamie!! ....... 

The way I feel right now I really feel like calling it a day - there is far too much emotional baggage and stress to put myself through another treatment - I think four goes is ENOUGH!

You know what I didn't even cry this time - I must be getting hardened to all these letdowns!!

I hope that you are feeling a bit better now - have you decided what your next plan is?

Please keep in touch and let me know how you are!

I am off to the pub shorthly with DH - this could get messy!!  speak soon luv Niki x


----------



## eri (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh Niki,
I am so so sorry.  (sometimes words are not enough)

We both know the feeling and pain(your heart temporarily broken),  Like you when I found out- I wanted to call it a day! 
I even asked myself how many times do you put yourself threw it, to that there is no correct answer. For us 1 more time. I don't feel that I can mentally and emotionally take it, but I don't see the rest of my life with out a baby.!!  And with that I am so determined to be strong that I have made myself so busy that I don't have time to think about the past, I need something to look forward to, so I have booked to go to Holly House(different Hospital) on the 4th of Jan so I am going to drink,smoke and be merry up to New Year and than give it all up again ready for treatment.  My last hope but it is still hope!
That is why this site is so great because you make friends with people that really do understand how hard it is to have a baby. You seem like a lovely person and you are my special friend, and out of this horrid 2ww You have been my ROCK, so please let us stay intouch.

Like you I am happy in other parts of my life and for that I am grateful.

Well I hope You and DH are getting totally drunk you both deserve to let of steam.

Take care my special friend and look forward to hearing from you when You feel up to it.

Lots of Love ERI xx xx xx


----------



## Nikita4 (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi Eri

mmmm think I overdid it lastnight on the wine - I feel like shi* today!!  

I got in lastnight and read your lovely e-mail and it made me cry and it was such a release, i didn't realise how much I had been hiding my emotions and how devasted I really am about getting another BFN!

I just don't know where to go from here - I just feel that four failed ICSI treatments the likeliness of it ever working is too slim to put myself through this all again but like you I just feel that without a baby I have no purpose in life!  

I think it is time that I started to look at other options - like egg donation, although i do believe there can be a waiting list up to two years and even then I'm not really sure how I feel about egg donation!!

When i started out on this ICSI road I would just never have thought that I would be four treatments down and still no pregnancy - I have just lost my hope now!  

Oh dear this is not a very cheerful message is it - my tiredness and hangover are not helping!  You know I didn't realise how much i have enjoyed looking after myself ie, NOT DRINKING - god I sooo don't want to go down the road that I end up going out every weekend and then feeling hungover like this every week!  

I NEED A PLAN!!!

I am glad to hear that you have booked up for another go in January - that has given you something to focus on and also allows you to enjoy your christmas and the New Year!  Lets hope that that this will be the one that works for you! 

Well i am just about to order a chinese takeaway - which I haven't had in ages and chill out and get myself an early night so hopefully will feel more cheerful tomorrow.

Thanks again for you kind words and speak soon.  Luv niki x


----------



## eri (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Niki,

How are you feeling today, it is funny that when you have to give up your bad habits all you think is how you would like a cig or glass of wine but when you go back to it you realise it makes you feel sh*t but it is easy to go back to it.
Have you had all the woman's checks prior to treatment, I had all the checks done and they came up good, and than my DH was checked and his swim in the Wrong direction, (Plenty and strong) TYPICAL!!!!
My Doctor at CRM said that I would defiantly have a baby but it's just going to take time and can't say whether it will be 1/2/3/4/5/6/7/8/ So when someone says that I feel the door is always half open.  I am scared to put myself through it again but I feel I have to try 1 more time.

So have you had FET in-between the fresh.

Don't give up Niki, I am sure it will happen for you and DH.

Don't worry yourself that one minute you maybe OK and the next tearful.

Have a lovely rest of the week end and look forward to speaking to you soon.

Take care my special friend and keep your chin up, Who knows what's around the next corner!!!!

Lots of love ERI x x x x x


----------



## Nikita4 (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi there

Well I am still feeling slightly numb over the result - I am also STILL feeling knackered  from going out on Friday night - how sad is that - showing my age!!!

I had a nice day out with DH today - we went to London and had a walk along the Thames - blo*dy freezing though! 

I had a long chat with my sister - bless her - she has offered to be an egg donor for me but unfortunately she is four years older than I am so don't think that it will be viable, but she has had a child so we know that her eggs are good.  When you asked me if I had had all the checks, the only thing that I have had done is a hystoroscopy, I have also had some blood tests done at the clinic - (hormone profile) but I haven't had anything else done.  Do you know if they can do a genetic test to find out if there is a chromosome problem with my eggs and that is why it has never worked?  I am going to have to find out from the clinic.

Unfortunately I have never had any embryos to freeze, just to add more complications I have a high FSH which means I have a very low egg reserve, that is why the last treatment i only had four eggs retrieved - blimey I feel like I'm a chicken sometimes!!

That is one good thing for you though, that you know that you can produce lots of eggs and hopefully be able to get two goes - but lets hope you won't need two and the first one works!

I know you are right and that there is no reason why one time it should work, its just that the clinic have suggested that after four goes that I look down another avenue - but I can't let go of the chance of having our very own baby so I think that I may just give it one more go but think that I am going to leave it for six months and give my body a break - (and my mind!!!).

So when you say that your DH's sperm swims the wrong way - surely there is still a chance of you getting pregnant cause that might not always happen?  It is a real bummer for us cause my DH has got a really high sperm count its just the tubes are totally blocked so they don't get out!!!  He has been through and operation to try and unblock it but unfortunately it was too far back to reach - GUTTED!

Well it is sunday night and work tomorrow - boo - god I bet I just breakdown when i see my work collegues - it happens every time, I just can't keep it in!  I could do without going in but know that I have to face people soon.  

Anyway thanks for your message - you have also been such a great help for me and It makes me feel not so alone through all of this dissapointment.  I hope that you are feeling better and looking forward now to your next treatment.

Look forward to hearing from you. luv niki x


----------



## eri (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Niki,

Sorry I have not written to you for0r a day or to, DH off work and we have been doing loads of stuff.

I hope you are feeling better, I have good and bad days but I think that is part of it all, coming of the drugs and getting AF it is so sh*t.
Hows the smoking going, I am having 3-4 a day. I have been so naughty I have not had my usual 2L water.

I also had a hystoroscopy and a lapstoscopy.  With regards to DH we have been trying 8 years naturally and there is no reason why we should not have babies by having ICSI but it seems at the moment that it is a long way off.  When I went in for FET they said that you can pay £2,000 extra and have a test done on the chromosome they don't recommend it to every one!

I had over 33 eggs produced and felt very rough they called it Hyper stimulation or something. So all the way through both times it went pretty smooth and I am a firm believer that nothing can run completely smooth you have to have a few blips but they were big blips.

I am trying not to think about my next treatment, I really did not think that I would be doing this for a 3rd time that's how naive I was. I thought wham Bam all done, On the first go I thought all I had to do was get pregnant, but oh no I realised that it's trying to keep the pregnancy, than second time thought relax you know you can get pregnant but like you negative.  

So like you it seems DH have a problem yet for you 4th time and me 2nd time there is no reason why our dream of a baby is impossible, it must be harder if it's the woman with the problem??
Are you going to stay at your hospital or try else where.?

You are the only one on this site that I am keeping in contact with, I feel at the moment I have done all the reading I can about symptoms and emotional pain that I can handle, this site is fantastic and I am so so glad that I found it as I would of not met you.

Keep your chin up, and please stay in contact.

Lots of love ERI
x x x x x


----------



## eri (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Niki,

I hope you are ok.

Hows work going, and how are you?

I have been trying to make myself busy so I don't have time to think about things.

Still smoking but I don't think I will give it up.

Speak to you soon

Your friend
ERI x x x


----------



## Nikita4 (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi there Eri,

I know what you mean - I am all IVF'd out at the moment - there is only soo much you can take heh but it is nice to stay in touch with you for sure - it can certainly get hard when all your friends around you just have no idea of the heartache you go through doing these treatments and it is soo lovely to have someone else to share your feelings with who understands.  Mind you having said that I am feeling a lot better than I was last week!  I am over the initial shock of it all now, its funny how your mind works cause now I am starting to try and put myself off wanting children and keep telling myself all the things I could do without them (probably a self defence mechanism I should imagine!!!).....

It sounds like your  body has loads of eggs left which is really really good Eri, unfortunately for me I have the extra concern that I have a very low egg reserve so am unsure how well my body will respond next time!
Anyway there is absolutely no need for you to give up hope yet as I know that you will get there eventually!

If I do do another treatment then I am still not sure whether I will change clinics or not - I think I am going to go and have a chat with the clinic and see what they think my next step should be.  I really truly believe that I will have to have egg donation as that is what they said I should do if a fourth attempt fails, the thing is I believe it is a two year wait so need to sort something out soon and get myself on the list!

I too am back to smoking every day but like you I only have 2-3 in the evening and none during the day and hopefully I will be able to stick to that!  I have also been eating some crap over the past week but will get back to eating healthily as have enjoyed looking after myself.  Mmmmm friday night tomorrow and need to keep myself out the pub - difficult one when I've got nothing to keep me out of it!!

Well we have booked ourselves a three week holiday to Goa in January which has given us something to look forward to and then after that I will make a decision as to what to do next!

Soo have you a lot of plans over christmas?  I think I will be doing christmas here at home with my DH and probably cooking for all of his batchelor mates aswell! 

Keep in touch.  Lots of love niki x


----------



## eri (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Niki,

So glad that you are having a better week.  I am feeling quiet numb at the moment, don't no how I feel about the whole thing, Maybe like you the mind is so powerful that you kid yourself into believing what ever you want and therefore can change your mind at any time. Hopefully 2006 will be our year for all the good things in life.!!!!

I am baby-sitting my 2 year old nephew tonight,  and family over on sunday, I am one of 8 brovs n sisters so I have got a very busy christmas we are looking to go away at New Year! 
With regards to egg donation if your sister has a child regardless of her age it could be worth thinking about,  At my clinic there were ladies about 44+ and they seemed to get pregnant quick.

I have booked a kingsleyologist (Can't spell) who will put me on a special diet and DH although he is not that keen, I have to show her all the drugs and she will hopefully help me, My whole healthy life has dissappeared since the preg test, I don't drink the water, instead  tea and 2 glass of wine in eve it's like I am being rebellious fed up with doing everything good but it making no difference so I need some one to guide me.

Well, I bet you and DH are looking forward to jetting of in Jan the weather will be lovely. I hope you all have a wonderful christmas inc the bach boys!!!

I have planned loads of night's out for the run upto christmas and will be turning 34 on christmas eve.  

I have to agree about people not understanding the heart ache of the treatments, but to be fare when friends or family mention it I say it's easier not to talk about it, My dads motto is in our family we all get pregnant easily, he only thinks I tried it once, he was more heartbroken than me and I could not cope with how upset he got and he just can't understand that we have to have help with trying to concieve.  So from now on whatever I decide I will keep it close to my chest.

Well Have a good weekend, Have a drink on me!!
Speak to you soon I hope!!

Lots of love

ERI x x x


----------



## Nikita4 (Aug 18, 2005)

Yepeeee i managed to stay out of the evil pub lastnight and have woken up feeling happy and refreshed - a completely different person to last saturday for sure!!

God 8 brothers and sisters - you lucky thing - it must be lovely having a huge family like that!!  I have just the one sister who lives in Bristol - we are not that close as she lived in Australia for 10 years but since she has come home we are getting better friends every day!  She is actually coming down to stay next weekend with her gorgeous 5 year old boy who I love dearly so I am really looking forward to that!

You know you mentioned your Dh having a problem with the sperm - have you spoken to zita west as my husband had an appointment with a lady called Cherly holmes (I think) and she is an expert on the male side of things and Matty had a lot of tests to see if he had any past infections that may have caused the blockage so you never know there maybe a way of sorting out your DH to get the sperm to behave like it should be etc.. they also gave him a whole load of vitamins etc to take aswell to improve the quality of the sperm before he had his operation to retrieve it.  I know your DH problem is different from mine but surely it would be good to make sure that he gets the best quality sperm before you go for your next treatment.  They say it takes three months for a sperm to develop so maybe that is something for you to think about.  does your Dh smoke at all?  Bless my Dh he gave up smoking for three months aswell so as you can see we really did try our best last time which is why I am starting to think that there is a problem with my eggs now!  

You have only been through two goes and it takes sooo many people more than that for it to happen so there is absolutely no reason why it shouldnt work for you.  

Anyway enough of all this talk - lets enjoy our christmas!!!  I have got my mate coming round in a couple of hours who has just had a baby and has no idea that I have just been through another treatment so i am going to have to be strong!

I have got George Best's funeral on the telly - think I need to go and change that over or off immediately - far too depressing!!  Think I will put a bit of Robbie Williams on - corrrrr!!!!!!  Mmmmm he would make a nice sperm donor wouldn't he!!!!

Hope to hear from you soon. 

Take care and speak soon. byeeee luv niki x


----------



## eri (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Nikki,

Soo Sorry it has taken me a while to get back to you, I have been under the weather.  Much better now and on track for christmas.
I am envoius that you managed to stay out of the evil pub, because all my diet and hard work is out the window, I can not get back into all that healthy stuff.

With regards to DH he had all the tests done and they reckon that his problem was caused by a groin injury (football), and that's why ICSI was recommended.  I am trying to get my dh to come to the kingsleyologist but he reckons that his sperm is great apart from it swimming in the wrong direction?( Us woman have to go through all that personnel stuff all they do is spend 5 mins in a room!!)  My dh doesn't smoke and he works out regularly, unlike me the most I do is walk the dog round the park every morning than get home and have a coffee and ***, still can only manage upto 4 a day but will be giving up again for the 3rd time after christmas.

I hope you have a nice evening with your friend, sometimes it's easier when they don't know anything so you don't have to talk about it otherwise I feel like I want to cry.

So have to actually booked your holiday?

I would prefer Brad Pitt to be my sperm donor!! (Move over Angerlina Jolie)
I will promise to write again on thursday.  I will speak to you before your sister comes over.  

I hope you keep your chin up and enjoy the festive season.  

With love from your friend x x x 

ERI x x


----------



## Nikita4 (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi ERi

Sorry I haven't been in touch for a while - life seems to be slowly getting back to normal and I am back to filling up my time again!!

I can't believe that christmas is nearly upon us! - I have been trying to get all my presents early as i don't want to make the same mistake as I have done in the past and do a frantic panic present shop on xmas eve!! 

I had a lovely weekend with my sister and my parents - we all went into london and my dad bought us a gorgeous watch each so feel very spoilt!!

Soo how have you been keeping - have you managed to stay reasonably healthy and keeping up your vitamins etc...?  

After a long discussion with my DH we have come to the decision that we are probably not going to have another treatment, we feel that four goes is enough - it is soo much money to put out not forgetting the horrible emotional strain it has caused for us both.  I actually feel like a great weight has been taken off me and am now trying to look forward to our life together - all i am doing is thinking of all the things we can do with our lifes that we couldnt' if we had kiddies!  I must admit that I am a pretty selfish person anyway so am starting to wonder what kind of a mum I would be!!  Anyway you never know when things have died down I might change my mind in a year or so but just feel like I need a break away from it all before I drive myself mad!!

Well I wouuld love to hear how you are doing and hope that we can keep in touch.  I am off to walk the dog now and it is bloomin freezing!!

Take care and speak soon. luv niki x


----------



## eri (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Nikki,
I know what you mean about life getting back to normal.  Like you been busy getting ready for Christmas.

I have also changed my mind, I am cancelling my appointment for ICSI on 4th Jan, I don't feel like I am ready to go through it, I have told DH that we can start about Easter.  My body is all over the place and I think that I just assumed that I would be pregnant on first go and the thought of going through it again I am worried mentally how I will feel if the 3rd time don't work.

Also I went to a kingsleologigst (sorry can't spell) and she told me that my body is very stressed from all the drugs and that I have to get my body back to normal, she also said that she did not think that the drugs help as I AM Allergic to them (TYPICAL) so she has given me drugs to get my progesterone level up, and my oestrogen level down and I have persuaded my DH to go and maybe he can have something to help him.  She also gave me Folacal instead of pregnecare (folic acid) as I was allergic to that as well no bloody wonder I was miserable.

I feel that when you make a big decision like you have it must feel like a big weight being lifted because you are taking control of your life again, after x amount of time other people making decisions and all the crap that goes with taking them horrid drugs.

So what watch did you get?  What you buying DH?

I hope that you have a wonderful Christmas and I hope you get all you dream of for 2006!!!!
(You never no)

If you want to stay in touch I will give you my personnel Email.

Take care special friend.

Lots of love ERI
xx x x x xx x


----------



## Nikita4 (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi Eri

Thanks for writing back - I really hope that we can stay in touch even if sometimes one of us gets lazy and doesn't write for a while - (more likely to be me as I am prone to being a bit lazy!) , anyway you don't know how much you have helped me through my last treatment, by actually having someone else to talk to I feel like I have coped with this cycle so much better than the last three and I am including the BFN part!! - Respect to this website I say and Respect to you for being a great friend - thanks a lot!!  

Well if you haven't guessed already I am slightly SQUIFFY as had a few  drinks after work and now have come back home with a few of my DH's mates and I think the party is beginning - oh dear this could get messy - oh well I suppose in a way I am lucky that I can have a drink, and you know what I might even turn my alarm off and set it to 11am, to have my princess lie in to recover from my hangover which I know for a fact all my friends with babies would be totally envious of! - well I've got to think like that haven't I! -  i hve to look on the positive side of not having kids!! Get on and enjoy living for ME!!  - 
I must say, I have really missed this feeling of being ME again and not worrying about every scrap of food etc that I put into my mouth and being totally selfish for a while!!  

I need a break from all of this and this is why I say to you i am really glad that you hve made the decision to have a break yourself and also for you DH = Have some fun and forget about it for a while, recently I have taken a look in at myself and suddenly realised that I was becoming obsessed with it all - I mean 4 1/2 years of thinking about getting pregnant is enough for a while!! and I have taken at step back and realised that my life was passing me by!!

I know that you are at a different stage from me and have SO MUCH time on your hands to get there and  you WILL get there but  I really think that you are wise to leave it for a few months and give your body and your mind a break and come back strong, you know that there is absolutely no reason why you will not get there in the end -your progesterone levels will be a bit scatty for a while because of all the dugs!  You;ve got to think - you've only had two failures which is well inside the boundaries (law of averages) - although a ****ter that we have to go through any! - look I'd much rather us speak on a personal e-mail [email protected] as getting a bit drunk now and there are probably far too many sober people reading this and are thinking GET A GRIP AND STOP GIBBERING!!!  I would love to have a proper chat with you so please e-mail me and I will give you my telephone number and we can have a chat. Take care sweetie and thanks for your friendship Niki x  PS: sorry if I have sounded a bit drunk and scatty! Hope to hear from you soon,. byeee


----------



## ruby maria (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi,

I had a failed icsi in Oct, and was due to do a fet cycle in December but due to the hospital closing for a couple of weeks over xmas, will be doing it in the next couple of weeks.
My consultant recommends a drug cyle fet, as he says the success rate is slightly higher , I have worked it out that it i start the injections on day 21 of my cycle, it will begin on 25th Jan.
Does anyone know how it works from there and how long to et ?


Thanks in advance for any help any one can give .

Ruby M


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Ruby,

I'm also starting my first FET this January. 

My cycle is working out like this..... day 21 is the 18th January when i start sniffing. On the 2nd Feb i will go for a scan to see if i have down regulated, if so i start the HRT. My ET is on the 20th Feb...all being well!

If your on the same protocol your ET will be the 27th Feb.

Lets hope it works for us both!!

Good luck

Love Emmak


----------



## ruby maria (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Emmak,

Thanks for that info, as im sure you know it really helps to sort of have rough dates in front of you-gives you something to focus on and help you get by.
Its weird really because at one point I had to wait a couple of years between waiting lists for an appointment to start icsi,and coped, but othertimes, when I have to wait a couple of months or im unsure, it does my head in.
Have you had to sniff before ?
I havent.
I will let you know what drugs I get told after next weekend and see it its similar.
Let me know how you get on sniffing.
How many frosties have you got ?
Good luck.

Ruby M x


----------



## chazwarwick (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Well, i have an appointment at the hospital on the 24th January, to start injections.

I have 2 frosties, and i am totally nervous about it all, as i know nothing really what is involved in FET.

I was wondering if any of you wonderful ladies could help clear my confusion?

Obviously i know the injections, are to shut my cycle off, but apart from that, i really don't understand, what is going to happen.  I am really new to this.  My husband and i were fortunate in a sense, that our only go on the NHS worked with the Fresh Embryo's, but unfortunately we miscarried @ 5 weeks. 

When i spoke to my consultant, she said, because it worked the 1st time, it will more than likely work the next time, and we have a 70% chance of the embryo's surviving the thaw, which i was quite ecstatic about, because i really thought it would be much less than that.  So i am really hoping that her statistics are going to be correct.  Because to be truthful, i really don't know where we will get the money from to fund a private go!  But i will sell my house if i have to!!!!!!!!!

I really look forward to hearing your input, and clearing some of my confusion.

Wishing BFP's for those on the 2ww, and wishing those who are stimming, lots of lovely follicles

Good luck to you all.

Love

Charlene


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Chaz , 
Do you want to come and join us on the FET winter wonders thread ?
I am doing a natural FET , get my babies back tomorrow  so i'm not really the best person to talk to about medicated FET's . There are girls on our thread that are doing medicated though , and you would be most welcome to join us .
Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,
I have done the 2ww on an icsi cycle but had loads of cramping, tummy pain from ec for about a week in to 2ww. But i wanted to know what sort of symtoms people had after fet and went on to have a bfp. I had a 8 2day frostie defrosted and cultured to 5 day we lost 7 on the way but have 1 very special blastie but back in on 14.01.06.im taking 6mg proganova and 2 a day cyclogest     2 everyone xxx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Liz

I had a BFP on 7th Dec following an FET, but I couldn't differentiate the symptoms I was already having from the Progynova and cyclogest from PG symptoms.... The best person to ask this question is Witters - she posts on the "1st FET after OHSS" thread. She was really organised with her symptom spotting, and she's really helpful and very lovely.

Good luck with your 2WW  to you!

Cecilie x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Liz!

Cecilie, aww, thanks! 

The symptoms that I had were more hindsight signs.  As Cecilie said, I did make a note of how I was feeling.  

From transfer for 6 days, I felt extremely gassy, but that did wear off.  I was also crampy for a couple of days

From 11dpo (8dp3dt) I had a weird rash.  It was on my belly and was red and itchy.  It lasted for 3 days and was only in the evenings.

From 11dpo (8dp3dt) My boobs were very tender.  They still are although have had small breaks inbetween

I also had intermittent tingly arms when typing.  I never get that but from about 11dpo (8dp3dt) until about 6 weeks, I did experience it now and then.

I was charting and from 12dpo (9dp3dt) my temps went and stayed into a third, higher level.  Most likely this is when implantation took place and hence many of the symptoms starting or being around that time.

I had some spotting and very strong AF cramping going on at 14dpo (11dp3dt)  that's what made me test early as  I was sure it was all over.

Best of luck!  I hope you get your BFP!


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks very much for the reply it has helped alot. I no i shouldnt access every twinge but what else is there to do on the 2ww lol!! good luck with the pregnancy's both of you xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks Liz!  

It's so hard to think of anything else when you're in the TWW.  You certainly aren't alone there!

How much longer do you have to wait?


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

I am testing on the 28th so have a way to go. I go back to work on friday so that should take my mind off it. At the mo i just have wind ha ha.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Time will go quicker once you start back at work.  Keep resting for the next day or two, you are around the time of implantation!  *think sticky vibes* *think sticky vibes*!!


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Witters - thanks for stepping in. You make me feel a bit out of it and flaky - you're so on the ball!   I've just bought a journal, which I've called Bean's Book, and I'm finallly going to start writing stuff down as it happens... Think I'll go back on all my old posts on our thread to jog my memory. The tender breast thing is huge though - I do remember that! and they wake me up sometimes at night with how tender they are. (I secretly like it though - reminds me I'm pregnant!)

Liz - thanks for your kind wishes. I'm sending you tons of     and  . As Witters says - think positive and sticky vibes. Imagine your embies implanting - visualisation is supposed to be very powerful and I did loads of it in my 2WW... Keep us posted on your results on 28th - not long to go! ^fingers crossed^

C x


----------



## Chickety (Feb 9, 2005)

Hello, 

Started my first FET today and would really appreciate any information available!

I go for my second btest and scan next Saturday and wondered how long the monitoring continues for before the embryo transfer takes place?

Feeling a little nervous as I start a new job on Monday and have no idea what to say to the employer if the monitoring goes on for a while.

Sarah


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

hi chickety, i was only monitored once with a scan on cd11 to check for lining thickness and a dominant follicle. I ov'd cd 14 (confirmed by a surge on cd13 and a temp rise on cd15). my only other visit was for a day 5 transfer. so just 2 hospital visits in all. happily it worked so i then had another visit to book in for my 7 week scan which is on 21st and i'm very nervous about!


----------



## libra (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi,Flumpity-congrats & good luck for the 21st!

Hi,Sarah
It seems that all clinics do things differently with natural FET.With me all I had to do was test my wee for LH surge,phone clinic when it happened.Have embryo transfer 3 days later(on a Sunday).That was the only visit for me.
Other clinics scan & do bloods to check your progress & readiness.I think I would have preferred that.

The best would be to check with your clinic as to their protocol.I would assume the monitoring would continue until you are 'ready' for transfer,because it is down to your cycle when it's natural.With medicated they can manipulate timings slightly with the drugs.

Good luck with the treatment & the new job.
love Libra xxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Chickety - good luck!!!

I was monitored every other day from CD7 as I sometimes O naturally as early as CD10. They kept it up until my lining was over 8mm and then sent me away with a pack of OPK's. Got a surge on CD's 14&15 and they did the FET (of day 2 embies) on CD18 - would have been CD17 but that was a Sunday and they don't open. Then took prog sups in the 2ww just in case. 

Sadly, didn't work for me that time but I'm getting ready to do another FET soon.

Kyla xx


----------



## Chickety (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi,

Thank you for all the information you have provided, its really helpful even if just a guide to go by.

Flumpity - Congratulations!! You must be really excited, good luck for you scan, let me know how you get on!

Libra - Think I would have preffered to have the wee test!  We have to travel an hour each way for the blood test and scans and I'm sure it must be easier.  The one good thing about having ICSI the last couple of times is that, like you say, they can manipulate your cycle so at least you have a fair idea when everything is going to take place.

Ky-G - I'm really sorry it didn't work for you, thats the one thing i'm a little scared of to be honest.  We've had two failed ICSI cycles and I can't help feeling negative.  I hope it works for you on your next cycle.  The clinics must all work differently as its optional whether to use the pessaries.

Sarah


----------



## heidi-xxx (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi everyone,

due to have my first FET this cycle, so am completely clueless really?!

Am due to have my 1st scan on CD-12, of course things never run smoothly and AF has arrived early, my problem is I have treatment in Scandinavia, so my flights are all booked and the day I arrive is going to now be CD-13, do any of you think this will be problem? Cant believe this has happened as am never early, sods law I guess.

Any help or advice greatfully recieved, as stated above this is my first time with FET, so not sure if a scan a day out will muck things up?

Heidi-xxx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello Heidi,

I would contact your clinic for advice on this one.  I am due to have a medicated fet cycle so I am not sure about a natural one which is what you must be having. 

Try not to stress out too much and ring for advice.  

Sorry can't be of much help! 

LOL Spinny1


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

HIYA HEIDI

i am waiting for my AF to arrive this month and am going for natural FET they said they would scan my on day 4 or 5 depending on whether they are free so i cant imagine how 1 day can make so much difference but i would ring them just to check  

good luck hun


----------



## heidi-xxx (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Girls, 
thanks for the replies, 

I think (hope) it'll be ok, will ring them Tuesday to confirm.

Do you know what the time limit is for the lining? I really dont have a clue about FET!

Good luck and keep me posted!    

Heidi-xxx


----------



## ashers candle (May 10, 2007)

hello everyone, just had fet on the 10th and was wondering whether anyone else are on alot of meds? ime in two pessaries aday, 4 femtabs a day and 1 and a half steriod tablet! plus i'm a bit worried cos my breasts are already hurting1 is this normal? XXX


----------



## 3babies (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi there, 

I can't help you there, but just wanted to answer your post & to wish you all the very best with your tx   

2babies x


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hiya, that does sound normal.  Think i will be the same but not the steroid tablets.  There may be an additional reason why you need those.  The pessaries do make your boobs ache.  Mine were so painful on my first cycle i couldn't even lay on them.  I turned out to be pregnant so i guess it can only be a good sign.  Last cycle they didn't ache so much but got BFN.  Whether it's related or not you will probably find alot of strange side effects of the pessaries.  Mainly cramps and other symptoms similar to those of early pregnancy.  All designed to mess with your head.  Don't worry...all sounds normal.  Good luck to you and lots of baby dust.x


----------



## phoofyB (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi there,
good luck with you FET.  I had my FET on the 8th and I'm on 6 pessaries daily and 3x progynova tablets daily.  My boobs are aching but not too much and I put that down to the pessaries.  How are you finding your 2ww?  My blood test is on 20th.  Its such a rollercoaster.  They only put 1 frostie back in me.....they won't do any more than 1 at a time in NZ unless its not great quality, this i'm finding quite frustrating.  Come on my litlle 9 cell.

Lots of luck to you   
Phoofyxxx


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello all

Have just had my first failed ICSI, and am wanting to carry on as soon as poss with an FET as time is against me for NHS treatment.

Due to go next week for consultation but wanted to get all my questions in order before I go and wondered if anyone could help on a couple of questions.

I'm going to request medicated treatment and wondered which day after day 1 AF would you have ET?

Trying to figure out which date this could be before Christmas as I've heard that the theatre could shut just at the time ET would be needed, which would mean waiting yet another cycle!!!  Anyone have any experience of treatment through Christmas?  Do theatres generally close but the nurses are around in case of scans/medication etc?


----------



## Princessem (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi Sprinkles

I do not know any answers to your questions. But after a miscarriage following my first attempt at IVF, i have also got my consultation coming up for FET. I am also hoping to have it as soon as possible, but i reckon the clinics close for a little while. Guess they will tell us at our consultations. 

Someone i know said the process is taking her 6 weeks. But im not sure if the ET is during or after that period of time.

Emma


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks Emma, I'm not the most patient person at the best of times, and just want to get on with it, as I'm sure everybody else does.

Fingers crossed you have a good consultation, and hopefully see you on the 2WW board shortly x


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi there,

I am curently doing FET, and am due for ET 20 Dec. The last ET my clinic will do is 22 Dec. I started my treatment on day 19 after my AF and am on day 23 today so I think that means the treatment from 19 days after day 1 of AF is about 35 days. I am going to blast so mine will be 38 days long. Does this help? Hope so   God just read that back and it sounds a bit confusing   Sorry! xxxx


----------



## Ipswich Town Girl (Jun 3, 2008)

I have just started an FET cycle.  I am on day 5 of my cycle and start DR on the 3rd December (day 1).  I have a baseline scan booked for the 22nd December and if all is okay will start HRT.  2nd scan booked for 8th January and all going well, ET will be w/c 12 January.

Hope that helps and good luck with your FET.

Amanda x


----------



## titch2 (Jul 14, 2008)

hello

I am also just about to start FET - day 1 of my cycle was last Sunday so phoned clinic to get my schedule.  According to their published dates this means on medicated FET I will start drugs on day 21 of this cycle, be baselined on 29th Dec with ET sometime w/c 12th Jan - so similar time to you ITG (hi again!  )

Sprinkles - Re; Christmas question - I don't know about each individual clinic but my one wasn't booking for people who started their current cycle a couple of weeks ago so if you are due now you should be OK assuming the length of tx is about the same.

Hope this helps.

cheers
titch


----------



## aussiegirl (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,
What a time of year to be doing tx  I'm also doing a unmedicated fet around christmas. day 1 is due around next weekend(30th Nov) and because i don't have to take drugs all the clinic has to do are some bloods and track my ovulation. I have 1 blast from my last cycle so fingers crossed it will survive the thaw(clinic says they have a 95% success rate!) and i should be transfering about mid december and testing btw christmas and new year.
Funny how everyones tx cycle is diferent. Is anyone else doing an unmedicated one?
Andrea x


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi All,

Thanks for your comments and information, been really handy.

Went for consultation today and wont be treated before Christmas anyways, have to wait for AF in January and ring then in order to start FET, which as a couple of you have mentioned been told the drug taking will start around day 20, and does take around 6 weeks from day 1 AF I've been told.  Bit disappointed we couldnt start in December but as said am not the most patient person in the world.

Princess Em hope you consultation goes well and you get all the answers you need.

Everyone enduring FET medication at the minute lots of   and   to you all, may be asking you for advice come January/February when I start.


----------



## ShahShah (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi all

I just saw this thread, I am also due to start my FET over xmas with medication, my clinic were a bit hesitant as scans would be between xmas and new year but I insisted I was going ahead anyway or would have to wait till January.  Last time I did my FET wth medication took about 5-6 weeks in total, but found my clinic hardly did anything apart from 2 scans to check DR and then lining, was a much easier process than a full cycle.  
Hope it goes well for all of you and at the end of this everyone gets a BFP!  
ShahShah x


----------



## aussiegirl (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Everyone,
Just wanted to bump this thread up as i went to my clinic appointment yesterday and we're all go for when my af arives this weekend.  Now everythng feels a bit more real- would love to chat to you all whilst tx is happening.
This cycle is soooo different from my last one as all i have to do is go for a scan/bloods on day 8, they start tracking my natural ov, i use prog from 2 days before ET, have ET then test 10 days later. Wonder if it will be that straightforward? Thing is i've got sinusitis and throat infection at mo and on antibiotics-just hoping it goes pretty soon as trying to be healthy(HaHa what a joke  still eating loads of ice cream to help with the sore throat)
Anyway hope to chat to you all soon
Andrea x


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all/aussie girl

I just heard from my clinic today that i will be having my first fet this cycle. Day 1 was Monday. Fingers crossed I will be having 2 blasts transferred in about 2 weeks time. I can't believe its happening this fast as i only got my bfn on Monday. I'm really pleased to be having another go so soon though.

It will be really good to follow other people's progress..

Take care all

Zarzar


----------



## titch2 (Jul 14, 2008)

hi

zarzar - hi, wow can't believe you are going onto another tx straight away - where are you being treated?  I have had to wait 3 cycles between my BFN and now.

aussiegirl - will join you in trying to bump up entries on here! what a time to be testing?! 

sprinkles - sorry you have to wait till January, it's all about waiting around to start these cycles isn't it!  

shahshah - do you know your dates? your tx sounds similar to what I've just been told for my FET in that it's pretty low touch

clinic phoned today so now got my dates, start sniffing on 6th Dec, first blood test on 29th Dec then first scan on 8th Jan and all being well ET sometime w/c 12th Jan (still sounds a long way away! )
like you say aussiegirl sounds more real when you get all that detail.

here's to us all getting that BFP


----------



## ShahShah (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi all

Hope all is well.

Titch2 - no dont know dates yet - depends on AF as has been a bit erratic lately so will start sniffing on first day of AF.  Likely to be around 20th Dec hence clinic do not want me to start as they reckon they cant fit me in for scans! 

Zarzar - wow that is quick as usually they advise you to wait at least 2 AF before next cycle commences - yes who are you with 

Good luck to all xx


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

I'm wondering if anyone could give me a rough idea of what kind of schedule to expect for our first fet? I'm going to update my bloods today. I would be really grateful as all the information seems kind of a blur and i feel really nervous!

We have 3 frosties waiting at Bourn Hall that came from an ICSI cycle. I am fine on paper and have regular periods. If anyone can answer even one of my questions I would be really grateful!


1) Will I have the CHOICE of a natural cycle or medicated? 

2) What drugs do they use and how long would I be taking them for?

3) Which day in my cycle does everything begin?

4) I have previously bled very early on two unsuccessful ICSI cycles....would this influence my clinics decision regarding medicated or un medicated?

5) If I have an un medicated FET...would I be allowed to receive gestone instead of cyclogest considering I've always bled early?

6) This is a funded treatment we've waited ages for.... They would not fund for blasts and such would they?


 to everyone xxxxxxxxx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

hi hunny

First of all a FET is soooo much easier than a fresh cycle. you feel so much better, plus no EC which is always a massive bonus!!

1. it totally depends on your clinic. mine only does medicated cycles as they can control when your ET will be to tie in with the. you would need to ask your own x

2. for me i have one DR injection on CD21 and go back 3 weeks later for a baseline scan (i use gonapeptyl but you usually get the drug your clinic uses, so it would probably be what you had on your fresh cycle. AT baseline you start HRT tablets 3 times a day. Go back 12 days later for a scan and if your lining is thick enough they book ET. you start cyclogest pesseries 2 days before ET

3. in a medicated cycle you start on CD21

4. not sure about that one hunny. at my clinic they say that the drugs dont always stop your period coming. and they werent concerned i bled 12dpt

5. not sure again sorry!

6. it really depends where you live. in my area they will let you go for blasts on a funded cycle. try looking in the county section of the website and finding other ladies in your clinic

come and join us on the aug/sept thread. i know your gonna be later but you can pick everything up from us. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Ipswich Town Girl (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Evette

I am having FET at Bourn.  It will be my 3rd FET this year, so fingers crossed it will be 3rd time lucky.

I have never been given the choice of a natural cycle, I presume they prefer a medicated cycle so that they can plan when ET will be.  I would definately ask them though if natural cycle is an option

I collected my drugs last week and they are the same as I had taken on my 2 previous FET's.  I will be DR with synarel from day 21.  They do not seem that worried about people having baseline scans now,  they said that I could have one if I wanted too, but that it was not really necessary.  I have also been given Progynova tablets to take,  if I remember correctly. I took them for about 2 weeks before ET.  They thicken the womb lining.

I can't answer question number 4 or 5, sorry

At our consultation, we were asked whether we wanted to thaw our remaining 6 embryos, they said that if they were any good, that they would try and take them to blasts.  I think that this is new with the new funding rules, as I know it was not an option before.

Good Luck.  When do you think you will be starting ??  

Amanda xx


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Thank you ladies for replying  thanks to your replies and a few questions answered at today's appointment I feel SOOO much more confident about it all...

Amanda ...........I hope it is 3rd time lucky for you!  Its 3rd time lucky for us too hopefully! You're right about Bourne, I got told today they prefer medicated in any case just for timing purposes....I guess that makes complete sense really....Syranel the same as you again!...I used this for our ICSI 8 mnths ago at Bourn aswell.........It's intereresting that you say they don't mind about baseline scans now....Again I guess they know what they are doing and it saves on another trip up there!.....

*Even more intereseting about you saying the new procedure for blasts in with funding!  That sounds really positive to me!! What did you decide??*

They have asked me to lose 9 pounds!...I have 6 weeks to lose it and go back on Oct 22nd ....I only put it on because after our last failed cycle I lost hope a bit and drank too many glasses of red wine too often!.....I didn't expect to be called back yet...So LEAVES for dinner tonight! ha!........

My CYCLE DAY 21 would fall on November 2nd after that so I guess if all moves quickly I could start d/r then...think thats right! You will be finished by then though right...I hope it works for you! xxxxx

Karen.........I wonder who actually gets a full 'natural cycle'! It seems that its not really ever the case from what i've been reading the last few days!....same here I found out our clinic want to only do a medicated cycle.....

Thanks for the rough guide timeline...I can roughly jot down how things may go now....

Its so interesting that they are allowing couples to go for blasts now! I would love to I have to say...to make it to blasts I think would leave you feeling so much more confident in the 2ww

I will join everyone on the threads soon, thank you for your help and all the luck in the world xxxx


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Evette,
I see from your replies you have already, plus the cons you had today, had alot of your confusion and queries sorted out, or at least given you food for thought?
However, thought I'd answer this too as I am also at the same clinic, and although this is my first FET, I'm ahead of you in dates so can only tell you my experience so far..if that's OK?

1. I was going to say that I thought they did medicated FET as a run of mill, but I guess there are a case by case scenario too, as I have heard of someone through a friend whom did it on a natural cycle - i guess it depends on circumstances as I think that person had had severe OHSS before on her fresh cycle and they were trying to keep things low key drugs wise thereafter...could be wrong as that info is third hand.
I know its case of wanting to fine tune everything there so they get it as right as they possibly can, so I guess that by doing med FET its controlled better, rather than relying on your body?

2. I'm using buserelin injections - as per my fresh cycles before, for down reg and to maintain during taking the next step HRT tabs. The tabs are progynova  as mentioned by Amanda. I have to take my first (last night) on day one(one tab - 2mg) - after baseline scan, and given green light to start by nurse, not before, once blood tests back, and then everyday til day 6 when I up it to two tabs (4mg), then from day 10 I up to 3 tabs. It's so your lining increases nice and slowly and builds thickly - hopefully!! You take the progynova with food as warned can make you feel sicky - great!
I'm also taking aspirin as I m/c on my first cycle, but took it on 2nd fresh cycle and got a BFP. (little girl now 15mths). 

3. I started down regging on day 19 this time but was day 21 on fresh cycles. My AF turned up early that month so good job they went for earlier with meds!

4. Don't know - pass, best to ask the experts. It suggests though poss implantation issue maybe?? or that your body was trying to over come the drugs, and sadly succeeded in these cases?

5. Don't know - it says on my paper work that you get either crinone gel - had this on fresh, or cyclogest. Nothing about gestone but worth asking ....your brave..they hurt apparently a big needle!

6.Like you I'm interested the fact it's been mentioned they now would fund to blast?!....On my one funded NHS cycle it was day 2 transfer and that was it...I was feeling lucky to get that at time, now I'm like hey!....excuse me that was only in 2007, now its 3 cycles and blast?!..they should allow all those that would have qualified to have them now...Bl***dy Guidelines!   Anyway...pleased for you that your able to get that after such a wait. Good luck. xxx  

Re the baseline scans: I was asked if I was funded or not on phone when i booked my treatment this time and when i said no it's private this time, they said they could offer me a baseline appt, but with NHs you don't get one!!........ I had one last time so I think its an NHS cost cutting exercise rather than what BH would like to happen?!
My word 9 lbs to loose.....why? if that's your pic to the side you don't look like you need to loose any, and your signature strip says nothing on your side fertility wise so I'm guessing no PCOS weight issues?...Were they concerned by your bmi then?? the reason I ask is I am a stone heavier than when I did my first cycle in early2007, but the same weight now as I was pre my daughter's cycle. I thought they would weigh me but they haven't??...I filled in a from early on before treatment commenced and wrote it on there but nothing was mentioned about losing it. Obviously Ive tried to, but its mainly on my tummy and hips from my pg'y weight. I walk alot, everyday and run around after her so I do try, and I eat healthily too. I'm just interested why they feel you need to loose it now? is it to give you best chance ?, or cos the meds will increase weight?...i hope not!!
Good luck Hun. come join the Aug/Sept thread anyway. they are lovely on there, I joined at start this cycle and they are very friendly and helpful x
Spangleygirl xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi... strange that you're all doing medicated FET as that didn't seem to be an option with me. I had a negative ICSI cycle in August and am about to start a FET cycle. As my cycle is regular they told me to have natural FET. There didn't seem to be a choice, but I guess if it doesn't work I can start a fresh cycle quickly as I won't need for my cycle to get back to usual. 
Separate from the NHS FET cycle I've been seeing a private doctor about immune issues so will end up on loads of drugs anyhow & they've prescribed gestone... so I guess my cycle is now part medicated. I hope that your clinic have been flexible so that you can go with what you feel is best

Good luck
Nic x


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩ (Apr 19, 2008)

We have our appointment booked for Dec to discuss FET. Do you know what they discuss etc?

I have never had FET before. I have a 6 month old daughter from my 1st cycle of IVF & I have 10 frozen grade 1 embies.

I dont know what to expect, What is the usual protocol? Any help would be fab. 

Thanks so much....Good luck ladies I hope it all works out for you too!!

Anna.  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## surromum (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello!

I'm currently in the 2WW of my first FET as a surrogate for my best friend and her DH.  It's my first time so I'm no expert but this was my protocol:

Approx 2 months prior to transfer - Contraceptive Pill
1st Oct - Stopped Pill, started downreg Buserilin jabs once a day
5th Oct - First U/S started  taking 3 x Oestrodial tabs
12th Oct - Increased to 4 x Oestrodial tabs
14th Oct - 2nd U/S, womb lining 9.2 which is perfect so, stopped Buserilin Jobs and started 1xprogesterone pessaries twice a day.
21st Oct, thawed 4 icicles in the morning, 2 x 2 cell survived, both grew a 3rd cell whilst waiting for us and were implanted in the afternoon

I think the meds and timings can vary depending on clinic but I must say that it has been rather painless and much easier to cope with than having ET straight after egg collection from what my BF tells me!  I've also read that FET can result in longer pregnancies and higher birth weights as the embies that survive the freeze and thaw are strong.

Good luck with it and keep me posted! I test on Tues 3rd November but my chances are a lot less than yours as they're not my embryos - but while there's a chance, there's a chance it could be me!!!!


----------



## mand103 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi i am on my second FET at the moment.  My first attempt i decided to have a natural cycle with no drugs, all they did was monitor my cycle and my lining and when it was the right time of the month they placed 2 embryo's inside, i used pessaries after to maintain the lining, got to day 16 and test was negative.  This time i have had a drug cycle, first taking the pill and then injecting Buserelin down reg also taking tablets for HRT and using pessaries all these hormones are making me feel really crap and emotional.  I find out next week if it's worked, so far no spotting, which is good news.  i have 3 frozen embryo's left and i started with 14, time is also not on my side as i am 36 after Christmas.  The reason i had so many embryo's is that i had OHSS on my first attempt, i was gutted as i always think fresh is better than frozen and wished i could have had a try with fresh embryo's.  Anyway good luck to you!!


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩ (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks ladies...Surromum...I think what youre doing if fab...Good luck honey...& to you too mand103.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Slug (Dec 28, 2010)

I have 2 frosties and hoping to have FET after my next cycle. But I wanted advise on whether to go medical or natural? any top tips or key questions to quiz our consultant on over the possibilities?


----------



## Sprout Diddy (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi Slug

Hope alls good with you

I know it is all a bit confusing

Like you I am due to start my first FET but not till March. I have just been to see our Consultant today to discuss our 
failed fresh cycle in December and to find out when we can use our frosties. So I asked him all about natural vs medicated as I wasn't sure 
how it all works

He said because I have pretty regular periods I should be able to have a natural cycle so not using any drugs. I will just need to let the clinic know 
the first day of my AF and then use a clear blue ovulation monitor. Once I get the LH surge contact them and a day or so later they
will pop my frosties back in. 

He said if my periods become irregular then we would need to go down the down regging medicated route

Not sure if that is any help...I am far from being an expert and i am sure some of the other girls will be able to give you far better info

Wishing all the luck in the world 

Sproutdiddy xxxx


----------



## Slug (Dec 28, 2010)

Thats great - thanks. I've just finished IVF and due to see our consultant next week. I had read that they want you to wait at least one natural cycle but it seems you have had to wait? Did they say why or was it your choice?

My periods are pretty regular so it would be good to go natural as the recent chems from IVF took quite a toll. My derier is still recovering from


----------



## Sprout Diddy (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi there

I think our clinic just want you to have 2 full cycles before you try again just to regulate your AF etc. Checking my dates it actually l
looks like ( cycle and defrosting willing) I will have the FET first week in March.....it just seems such a long time away!!!

Yes it would be nice to be able to avoid the drugs if possible !!

It was just quite worrying as the Consultant said that the clinic has has no live births from women over 43 using fresh cycles.... and I am 42 now....so time is really ticking   away.


----------



## Slug (Dec 28, 2010)

Ah good luck with the FET in March. Spring is supposed to be a great time as well, my friend who had egg donor treatment was told that your chances increase in spring as your body naturally responds to change and growth. So this will go in your favour. 

I recently turned 35 and feel the same about the stats - all my %'s go down. But I think you have to ignore stats and focus on how it will happen for you.


----------



## Sprout Diddy (Dec 29, 2010)

Ah thanks...I like the note about Spring !!...fingers crossed for both of us

Take lots of care and wishing you loads of luck xx


----------



## CLAIRMAC (Jul 21, 2008)

hi i have regular periods but my consultant wantas me to do medicated said they prefer to pin point exactly when my body is ready and what it is doing so im happy to go with the flow... i have 2 frozen embies and think ill start down regging 25th jan xxx


----------



## Slug (Dec 28, 2010)

Good luck Clairemac - sending lots of   for success with FET. 

Is the down reg cycle for FET the same as IVF? I had burserelin for IVF (injections) and really suffered with my sinus allergy. Hoping to give that a miss!


----------



## CLAIRMAC (Jul 21, 2008)

have no idea i have my consent signing this fri (14th) and i rang when i got my af and asked when i would be starting they said day 21 which will make it 25th jan, she said yes you start supercure (sp!) on day 21 so not sure what this is i cant remember if i had this last time or not!! i dont mind injecting i missed it after my ivf finished the routine every day etc lol strange!!  i know really nervous for this one my icsi was successful 1st time we have a 1 yr old son  and have 2 frosties left so this is it i think as not sure we can afford another fresh cycle..... fingers crossed for us all xx


----------



## Slug (Dec 28, 2010)

I know what you mean about the injections, I felt the same. I guess it is knowing you are doing something about it. I had gestone bum injections after ET, and I certainly don't miss them! 

Just in that limbo stage at the mo, not knowing what the next few months will hold for us and not sure about benefits of pushing for a natural cycle over the chems 
Good luck with your frosties xx


----------



## julieSA (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi - hope you dont mind me g/c but thought i'd share what my consultant said to me on monday when we had a chat about my next frozen cycle.  although my periods are regular as clockwork, the consultant said they would prefer to do a medicated cycle as they have noticed a significantly higher success rate at the clinic versus natural cycles.  I would have preferred a natural cycle to save taking as many meds, but i am going with a medicated cycle all being well.  I am not sure for the reason behind their raised success rate with medicated cycles but maybe it is do with them being able to control your cycle better when on the medication as Clairmac says.  
xx


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi Slug, 

I'm starting to down reg next week for my fet and I will be using buserelin. They use the same procedure for the down regulation, the only difference is no stimming but i will be taking hormone tablets instead of stimms. 

If you had a problem with buserelin make sure you let them know because there are other ways you can down regg. My first icsi i had buserelin, my second icsi i downregged with 21 day pill intead. Hope it makes self. Good luck.


----------



## Slug (Dec 28, 2010)

I had my F/U and the consultant wants me to have medicated as it will give me a better chance, help things along. Although I think I am just going on hormone tablets which sounds good - no buserelin! Again my last cycle everything went perfect and I'm regular but this is just to ensure my uterus lining is strong enough.

Anyway hoping to start at the end of this month, so very excited. ~Heres to successful thawing   

xxx


----------



## CLAIRMAC (Jul 21, 2008)

im starting 25th injecting then scan on 10th feb! eeeeeeeee scary!!! fingers crossed to us all!


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

i had natural fet cause of regular periods....(28 days) good luck


----------



## lucky gift (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi all

This is my 1st post on this fantastic web site & wanted some reassurance if possible. I have my scan tomorrow to check the lining of my womb, as you can see from my signiture information below i was successful on my 1st fresh cycle of IVF & had my DS who was 3 in November, with this being my 1st FET cycle i don't feel confident, i have 3 day 2 frosties. Has anyone suffered AF symptoms for a couple of days before their scan, i keep getting lower back pain & stomache cramps could this be due to taking Buserelin & the HRT tablets. Can anyone put my mind at rest?    

Thanks, Lucky gift


----------



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Lucky gift


This is my first FET too after a failed IVF in October last year. I have just had my lining scan (didn't go well) and I think they expect the lining to be around 8mm to be ready for transfer and moving onto the pessaries. As for the cramps, I've started to get them too since they upped my meds so might be the lining growing (  ).


Wishing you good luck with your scan tomorrow xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

just wanted to say good luck


----------



## lucky gift (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Louisoscar & Avon Queen

Thanks for the replies, every day seems to have it's own hurdle to overcome & i read into things to much, just worried i won't reach the ET stage (don't know why).
Louisoscar we just need to stay positive, how come your scan didn't go well did you have some bad news? my cramps seemed to come once they upped my HRT up to 3 times a day (i feel like a rattle at the moment). Will send you loads of   &  .

Thanks for the   Avon Queen i'm hoping they will help.

Lucky gift xx


----------



## lucky gift (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Louisoscar

How are you today hope all is well. I had the dreaded lining scan today which measured 8.3mm i heard from my nurse that this is nice & thick but reading on other posts some people have had  measurements of 12mm so not sure what to think, what did your lining measure because the sonographer who did mine said it should be above 8mm then the nurse i saw after said above 7mm ( confused, doesn't take much).

Anyway look after yourself

Lucky gift xxx


----------



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Luckygift


Thats great news about your lining scan. 8.3 sounds perfect    My clinic say 8 or above but I have read of others saying 7 or above. My lining has always been around 8mm on clomid/IVF scans so I was shocked to have my scan on Monday and lining was only 4mm   Still don't understand what happened (think it was downregging) but in for another scan tomorrow and so hoping for good news. They upped my meds to 4 progynova tabs a day and I've definitely felt some action down there the past few days! I so want to get to transfer as feel like this cycle has gone on for a lifetime already.


Good luck for the next stage defrosting etc and thanks for your kind wishes xx


----------



## lucky gift (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Louisoscar

Thanks for the post, good luck with your scan today I've got my fingers & toes crossed for you. Are you on HRT tablets & after your scan did they increase your dosage, when are you due to have your ET?

Sending   to you for today.xxxxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

louiseocar - positive vibes coming for today


----------



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks a lot girls! Avon Queen is that Mr Bloom on your profile??!!


Scan went really well today, must be all those positive vibes    Lining now at 8mm in 5 days! Transfer booked in for next Thursday but now worried that lining will grow too thick by then?! Does it just stop growing at a certain point? They're keeping me on same dose of progynova so feel like it may grow some more    Guess another few mm wouldn't hurt!


----------



## lucky gift (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Louisoscar

That is fantastic news, i bet your really chuffed, roll on next Thursday!!!!!! this time next week we'll both be in the 2ww. hopefully everyone on this thread will have a BFP within a fortnight. 

My little miracle Charlie sends everione hope, a big  ,  & good fortune


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

louiseoscar - lol yeah, its mr bloom. have a crush on him atm!

great news chick      not sure on the lining. one scan at a time


----------



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks girls! Avon Queen I've just read your profile and seen that you had twin boys from FET and that you only had two embies to defrost. That gives me so much hope that this could really happen! xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

louiseoscar - yeah i had 2 embies put back in, did have some left though.....(weve donated to research)
the first ivf, had best embie of 9 put back but it didnt take. so it shows you as well, that its not necessarily the quality of the embie....cause boys were 2nd and 3rd best..bless 'em
i couldent believe that after i'd had 1 x ectopic, and 1 x miscarriage, with singleton pregnancies, that i could carry 2. 
so i was scared for the whole time! but it just shows that your luck can change. cause mine was pretty stinky before!


----------

